# Where does everyone come from?



## Amphitrite

I'm curious, there's loads of users on the forum from all over the world, and from all different timezones. Where do you all come from?

I'm from the UK


----------



## Lupin

Philippines myself.:dunno: Along with franklinr casedo and crazie.eddie(though he's currently living in Illinois).:mrgreen:


----------



## dprUsh83

Illinois, United States 8)


----------



## willow

i'm from th UK.


----------



## joeshmoe

nj


----------



## SimplySplendid

Arizona, US of A


----------



## usmc121581

Currently statianed in Maryland (USA)


----------



## Oceane

:dunno: Mauritius in the middle of the Indian ocean somewhere between Africa and Australia


----------



## dprUsh83

Forgot all about THAT ocean! That's out there!








Just kidding :lol:


----------



## Oceane

:tease: You might have forgotten That Ocean, but i guess you haven't heard of Mauritius yet


----------



## SimplySplendid

Mauritius? Never heard of it  I'm not very good with geography anyway. . .


----------



## Guest

Upstate New York... its gettin cold here


----------



## tophat665

Brie said:


> Mauritius? Never heard of it  I'm not very good with geography anyway. . .


Word has it it is a lovely place. They grow some nice foreground plants there, and make a pretty decent pH meter. I occasionally drink with a Mauritian.

Myself, I am in Northern Virginia.


----------



## bolty

UK, south of the map


----------



## Rebecca

I live in the US, in Arizona. It's hot here.


----------



## fiona

katherine73 said:


> I'm curious, there's loads of users on the forum from all over the world, and from all different timezones. Where do you all come from?
> 
> I'm from the UK


hey me to!!!! it always looks like we are on at very odd times!!!!

wher bouts in the uk u based?


----------



## Amphitrite

I'm in sunny Scotland... not!  

Where are you from fiona?


----------



## fiona

down south. near stone henge? 
very one has heard of that place!!!


----------



## Lupin

katherine73 said:


> I'm in sunny Scotland... not!
> 
> Where are you from fiona?


In sunny Sconny Botland, you mean?:bluelaugh: Lol...It's winter Glasgow.:mrgreen:

Scotland would be the first on my itinerary just to meet my dear friend, Kate.:mrgreen:


----------



## fiona

and what about me then blue???


----------



## Lupin

fiona said:


> and what about me then blue???


Oh, of course. You too, Fiona.:thumbsup: Only if I have your pic.:mrgreen:


----------



## fiona

lucky u.
its been wet here nearly all day!!!


----------



## Amphitrite

It's been sunny here for part of the day... but REALLY cold. For the first time I wore my scarf and gloves to work this morning


----------



## SimplySplendid

It's cold here too. I went outside this morning and it was 80 degrees! And I had my window open! I nearly froze last night :shock:


----------



## fiona

Blue said:


> fiona said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what about me then blue???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, of course. You too, Fiona.:thumbsup: Only if I have your pic.:mrgreen:
Click to expand...

you can see my picture!!!!

you wouldnt want me to turn in2 my green monster would you?
:wink:


----------



## joeshmoe

80!?! that cold its like 70 here and thats warm to me


----------



## fiona

joeshmoe said:


> 80!?! that cold its like 70 here and thats warm to me


we are lucky to see that sort of temp in the summer!!!

mind u we are changing season at the moment!!!


----------



## Amphitrite

Brie said:


> It's cold here too. I went outside this morning and it was 80 degrees! And I had my window open! I nearly froze last night :shock:


It was 57 degrees this afternoon, but much colder this morning.


----------



## fiona

did it really get up to 57 2day?
aint we lucky!!!


----------



## SimplySplendid

Holy smokes! I live in Arizona where 105 in normal for the summer.... :shock: Not used to the cold here


----------



## Rebecca

Psshhhhh. 105? try 109. lol


----------



## fiona

in that case 80 MUST be cold for you!!!


----------



## SimplySplendid

Remember the time we hit 112? That was a hot day.


----------



## fiona

112? 
i think i would just wanna die!!!
we did have so very hot days in the summer and i just sat under the air con all day @ work!!!


----------



## Oceane

> They grow some nice foreground plants there, and make a pretty decent pH meter


 :?: Really, which I live there and never knew about it. Do you have an adress for a supplier by any chance?


----------



## Lupin

fiona said:


> you wouldnt want me to turn in2 my green monster would you? :wink:


An ogre?:bluelaugh:


----------



## Amphitrite




----------



## dustin323

Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## fiona

got it in 1 blue!!!


----------



## tophat665

Oceane said:


> They grow some nice foreground plants there, and make a pretty decent pH meter
> 
> 
> 
> :?: Really, which I live there and never knew about it. Do you have an adress for a supplier by any chance?
Click to expand...

Actually, I picked it up at my local homebrew supply store in Virginia. I don't believe I have the box any more. The Company that makes them is HANNA. Check your local yellow pages. 

This is the dip tester kind, not the keep in the tank kind. Frankly, if I were buyng another one, I would buy one that had a better cover for the electrode.


----------



## Swing

Hello everyone,
Im from Cyprus, land of the greeks down south & Turks north. I am very much interested in this forum coz we share the same interest. Sometimes i read all your posts.
However, to tell u theres not really decent supply of fish collection from our LPS and kind of expensive.. Specially i don't live in the capital I am living in Paphos. Beside fish I have an 7 yr old heavy cat named Reega. So far he doesn't bother my fishes, was surprised he is scared to go near the tank.
The weather here in summer is like u are in the oven but can be very cold in winter. It snows sometimes if we are lucky. But Spring is wonderful here....flowers blossoms  everywhere!!


----------



## Amphitrite

Hi Swing, glad to have you with us :wave: 

I have a cat too, and she shows absolutely no interest in the tank at all :roll: 

Katherine


----------



## Tracy

Brie said:


> It's cold here too. I went outside this morning and it was 80 degrees! And I had my window open! I nearly froze last night :shock:


Okay you guys, quit complaining about the cold -- today we had snow! Greetings from western Canada!


----------



## Rebecca

blue_gourami45 said:


> Brie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's cold here too. I went outside this morning and it was 80 degrees! And I had my window open! I nearly froze last night :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you guys, quit complaining about the cold -- today we had snow! Greetings from western Canada!
Click to expand...

Actually since this _is_ the desert the nights get rather chilly. When you are used to 100+ degree weather, it is a drastic change to suddenly go out into 70 degrees. :tongue: However, it is true we are all whimps in Tucson. :mrgreen:


----------



## Claude

Lancaster NY, its right outside Buffalo NY, US of A.


----------



## Claude

Swing said:


> Hello everyone,
> Im from Cyprus, land of the greeks down south & Turks north. I am very much interested in this forum coz we share the same interest. Sometimes i read all your posts.
> However, to tell u theres not really decent supply of fish collection from our LPS and kind of expensive.. Specially i don't live in the capital I am living in Paphos. Beside fish I have an 7 yr old heavy cat named Reega. So far he doesn't bother my fishes, was surprised he is scared to go near the tank.
> The weather here in summer is like u are in the oven but can be very cold in winter. It snows sometimes if we are lucky. But Spring is wonderful here....flowers blossoms  everywhere!!


Your not Rob are you?


----------



## cookie62

Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.... Beautiful one day, perfect the next. :wave:


----------



## Amphitrite

cookie62 said:


> Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.... Beautiful one day, perfect the next. :wave:


Lucky you! Scotland - raining one day, raining the next!


----------



## Biarsha

cookie62 said:


> Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.... Beautiful one day, perfect the next. :wave:


LOL...How true..I am a Queenslander as well but we need some rainy days real bad....pleeeease.


----------



## Lupin

Biarsha said:


> cookie62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.... Beautiful one day, perfect the next. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...How true..I am a Queenslander as well but we need some rainy days real bad....pleeeease.
Click to expand...

I read one article in Yahoo about Australian farmers suffering from droughts. Sad that sunny days are sometimes a PITA.:blueworry:


----------



## The Shadow

hi, im in the US


----------



## Gump

Nor Cal USA


----------



## JouteiMike

In the heart of Connecticut, USA.


----------



## ^angel^

i'm on the east coast of us of a


----------



## Melissa

well im here in maryland. It would be cool if there was like one of those goggle maps on here that way you could see on the map what parst of the world everyone is located at. just an idea, i dont know if its possible to do.


----------



## fish_4_all

The little hole in the state of Aberdeen WA. Gateway to all the beaches in Grays Harbor but remembered by few.


----------



## Brandon

Canada? Thats me.


----------



## Lupin

Brandon said:


> Canada? Thats me.


You have a fellow Canadian here. Her name is Tracy. She's active though not online at the moment.


----------



## matt_bet

Australia Mate :wink:


----------



## Jaysn

I'm in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## Brandon

> You have a fellow Canadian here. Her name is Tracy. She's active though not online at the moment.


Yay (i thought i was alone)!!!


----------



## Aquaticmoon

I'm stuck in the mountains :squint: :bluelaugh: 
usa  :quiet:


----------



## herefishy

I'm from Indiana. I still wish Bobby Knight lived in Bloomington and there is a reason that Notre Dame is in Indiana, I just can't think of it right now.


----------



## porksnorkel

home of the rat here. orlando,FL


----------



## Bristle nose

Australia!


----------



## Derek-M

Lossiemouth in the north of Scotland


----------



## Alexis

Arizona BABY!

Seems like there are three or four of us here...
Maybe we should all get together for a drinking night.
Coffee OR booze.
Hmm.
I like my ideas.


----------

